# Programmbeispiel fm350-1



## awe_wolfsburg (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo Profi...

Ich mache jetzt ein Projekt, zu Messung der Drehzahl der Belastungsmaschine mittels FM 350-1 Counter. Die Messflanch (5V Inkremental) misst die Drehzahl und gibt diese Messwert an der SPS weiter. Die Drehzahl wird als frequenz (100+-40kHz) übergeben. Ich benutzt S7 300 und CPU 314.

Ich habe schon alles Parametrierung wie im 'Erste Schritte zur Inbetriebnahme FM 350-1) gemacht. aber ich habe kein Idee ein programm zu starten.

Ich habe das Beispielprogramm von Simatic manager geguckt, aber Schwer zu verstehen. Ich brauche eine einfacher Frequenz Messungen Programm zu lernen und studieren. Können jemand diese Einfacher Programm zur mir geben?

danke für eure Hilfe..


----------



## SchneiderCC (10 Juni 2010)

zunächst mal: von dem Inkrementalgeber bekommst du ja nicht direkt die Frequenz sondern impulse die von der FM350 gezählt werden. Um die Frequenz zu bekommen musst du dann den Zählerstand durch die Zeit teilen.

Bekommst du denn schon den Zählerstand?


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Juni 2010)

Hast du eine Freigabe auf dem Software-Tor drauf ?


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (10 Juni 2010)

Danke Ich erstmal an..ich weiß das ich kann nicht das Frequenz direkt von Geber bekommen. Kann ich einfach mal 1s oder 1 ms geben? aber wo schreibt ich dieses zeit im programm?


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (10 Juni 2010)

Was meinst du über dem Software-Tor Freigabe? im HW-Konfi, wähle ich das Software-Tor.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Juni 2010)

zu deinem Beitrag #4:
Du baust dir im Step7-Programm einen Timer mit 1 Sek. und wenn der abgelaufen ist, dann liest du den Zählerstand ein und anschließend setzt du den Zähler zurück.
1 / Zählerstand wäre dann in dem Fall die Frequenz.

zu deinem Beitrag #5:
das SW-Tor beschaltest du im Step7-Programm. Ich selber arbeite NICHT mit den mitgeliferten FB's/FC's. aber ich weiß, dass diese auch für den Zweck einen Eingang haben.

Gruß
LL


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (10 Juni 2010)

Danke für eure Hilfe..werde ich mal Morgen probiert..Ich bin praktikant und habe ich wenig Erfahrungen mit dem SPS. Entschuldigung..Noch eine Frage über die SW Gate. SW Gate beschalte ich im STEP 7, und wo schalte ich die Harware Gate? Danke ich nochmal...


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
wenn du ein HW-Gate benutzt, so ist das dann ein Eingang an der Karte - ich weiß im Augenblick aber nicht, ob die das hat ...
In jedem Fall kannst das aber in der Parametrierung an- bzw. abwählen ...
Ist das HW-Gate abgewählt so brauchst du es auch nicht beschalten.

Gruß
LL


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (11 Juni 2010)

Danke..So hier wähle ich einfach die SW gate als die meine Eingang (als Schalter) und durch STEP 7 zu schalten. Hier am Anhang zeige ich meine Sensor.


----------



## SchneiderCC (11 Juni 2010)

schaue mal im Handbuch zur FM350-1, gibt es bei Siemens zum Downloaden,
Siemens Dokument-Identifikationsnummer: A5E00073035-04,
ab Seite 52 sind die Adresszuweisungen. wenn du nun die FM 350 ohne Hardware-Tor parametriert hast kannst du das Softwaretor öffnen, im Handbuch Seite 53 im Byte 13 Bit 3, dann solltest du sobald sich der Inkrementalgeber dreht einen sich ändernden Zählerstand bekommen (im Handbuch Seite 53 Byte 4-7), falls das nicht gleich funtkioniert erstmal Neustartquitt und Bedienfehlerquitt setzen und rücksetzten (im Handbuch Seite 52 Byte 12, Bit 3 und 6)


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (16 Juni 2010)

wie kann ich die Timer für Drehzahlmessung zu bestimmen? Kann ich einfach im HW Konfi im Aktualisierungszeit (n*10ms) meine Timer geben? 

und noch eine Frage, muss jeder Geber eine Geberversorgung (entweder 5,2V-Anschluss 4 oder 24V-Anschluss 5) geben? Für die Anschlusse 10 und 11 (N und invertiert N) des Gebers, muss dass auch beschalten werden um Frequenz zu messen? Die Spur N dient bei entsprechender Parametrierung zum Setzen des Zählers auf Ladewert. Ich verstehe was es meint.

danke


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
wie der Inkrementalgeber an der Baugruppe angeschlossen wird weiß ich im Augenblick nicht - das steht aber in der Beschreibung der Karte drin ...



awe_wolfsburg schrieb:


> wie kann ich die Timer für Drehzahlmessung zu bestimmen? Kann ich einfach im HW Konfi im Aktualisierungszeit (n*10ms) meine Timer geben?


Das muss natürlich die SPS übernehmen ...
Du kannst dir hier z.B. eine Schrittkette aufbauen, die so abläuft :
1. Zählerkarte löschen
wenn Zähler = 0 dann 2. Timer starten
wenn Vorgabezeit vom Timer abgelaufen ist dann 3. Zählwert einlesen und in Frequenz umrechnen.
... und dann wieder von vorn.

Gruß
LL


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (16 Juni 2010)

danke ich erstmal an. Fangen ich jetzt von anfang an. Im 'Erste Schritte zur Inbetriebnahme'  mache ich die Test ohne Programm. 

Wenn ich die Torkontakt shließen, die Grüne LED IO leucht.

Wenn ich einige Male den Zählkontakt schließen und öffnen, bekomme ich keine LED CR um den Zustand des Bit zur beobachten. 

Wo liegt eigentlich das Problem..danke


----------



## SchneiderCC (16 Juni 2010)

Wenn du alles wie im get3501_d.pdf gemacht hast sollte es funktionieren, d.h. die LED an CR sollte blinken.
Hast du den Kodierstecker richtig gesteckt?
Hast du mal an dem Zählkontakt und Torkontakt mit einem Spannungsmessgerät deine Verdrahtung überprüft?


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (16 Juni 2010)

alles war richtig..kodierstecker D wie im beipiel. ich will mal meine 2.Module probiert..ich melde mich später an..danke..


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (16 Juni 2010)

SchneiderCC schrieb:


> Wenn du alles wie im get3501_d.pdf gemacht hast sollte es funktionieren, d.h. die LED an CR sollte blinken.
> Hast du den Kodierstecker richtig gesteckt?
> Hast du mal an dem Zählkontakt und Torkontakt mit einem Spannungsmessgerät deine Verdrahtung überprüft?


 
Hallo...Ich habe meine zweite module geschaltet. die LED and CR blinkken nicht..beide Kodierstecker im D stelle..Und habe ich die Spannung zwischen pin 5 und Pin 6 (Zählkontakt) mit Voltmeter gemssen~24V. Die Spannung zwischen Pin 5 und PIn 13 (Torkontakt) ist auch ~ 24V. Spannung zwischen Pin 6 (Zählkontakt) und Pin 13 (Torkontakt)~30mV..


----------



## SchneiderCC (16 Juni 2010)

Wenn der Schalter geschlossen ist solltes du aber wenn du 5 gegen 6 misst 0V messen, es sei denn du hast bei geöffnetem SChalter gemessen.

Messe doch mal die Spannung gegen Masse bei geschlossenem Taster.
d.h. 6 gegen 20 einmal bei geöffnetem und einmal bei geschlossenem Schalter
das gleiche mit 13 gegen 20.


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (16 Juni 2010)

alles ware 0. 
5 gegen 6=0 (geschossene und geooffnetem Schalter)
6 gegen 20=0(geschossene und geooffnetem Schalter)
13 gegen 20=0(geschossene und geooffnetem Schalter)


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (16 Juni 2010)

soll ich meine CPU uberprüfen? In STOP Zustand es gibt keine rote LED SF beim CPU. Aber wenn ich ins RUN Zustand es gibt rote LED SF beim CPU.


----------



## Verpolt (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo,


Wenn die CPU im RUN ist und SF-LED leuchtet-->Diagnosepuffer auswerten.


Zielsytem-->Diagnose/Einstellungen-->Hardware Diagnose


Mfg


----------



## SchneiderCC (16 Juni 2010)

Wenn du bei geschlossenem und bei geöffnetem Schalter 0V misst dann ist eindeutig etwas falsch verdrahtet!


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (18 Juni 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Wenn die CPU im RUN ist und SF-LED leuchtet-->Diagnosepuffer auswerten.
> ...



Es gibt ein Fehler an der CPU..aber ich weiß nicht wie kann ich diese Problem zu Lösen..




SchneiderCC schrieb:


> Wenn du bei geschlossenem und bei geöffnetem Schalter 0V misst dann ist eindeutig etwas falsch verdrahtet!




entschuldigung...ich habe nochmal gemessen..

5 gegen 6 beim geöffneten=24V und beim geschlossenen=0V
6 gegen 20 beim geöffneten=20mV und beim geschlossenen=0V
13 gegen 20 beim geöffneten=0V und beim geschlossenen=0V


----------



## Verpolt (18 Juni 2010)

> Es gibt ein Fehler an der CPU..aber ich weiß nicht wie kann ich diese Problem zu Lösen..



Zielsytem-->Diagnose/Einstellungen-->Baugruppenzustand-->Diagnosepuffer.


Dort den Fehlertext auswerten oder ein Bild machen und hier posten.

So ähnlich wie im Anhang sollte das aussehen.


Grüße


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (18 Juni 2010)

Hier ist mein Fehler..

danke...


----------



## Verpolt (18 Juni 2010)

Hallo


Im FC105 liest Du die Peripherie Eingänge ein, die in der Hardwareconfig so nicht da sind.

Beispiel: 
	
	



```
L PEW 276 //256 in der Hardware
T DB0.DBW0
```
 
Dann kommt so ein Fehler


Grüße


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (18 Juni 2010)

Entschuldigung...

Ich habe noch keine Programm gemacht. Ich mache einfach eine Test ohne Programm, wie im 'Erste Schritte zur Inbetribnahme'. 

Ich verstehe das nicht, wie kann ich diese Probleme zu lösen. Danke..


----------



## Verpolt (18 Juni 2010)

OB1 öffnen

FC105 suchen. keiner da--ok

OB35 (Weckalarm) öffnen.---fc105 Aufruf da? 


FC105 öffnen (der muß ja irgendwo sein) und korrigieren.

Wenn kein Programm vorhanden ist, dann Ürlösche die CPU. Dort ist ein FC105 vorhanden


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (18 Juni 2010)

ich habe dass nicht gefunden...Ich löse die CPU, und nochmal nehme ich die CPU von Katalog zum RACK. Im HW Konfig, hier sind Paar bilder:


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2010)

awe_wolfsburg schrieb:


> Entschuldigung...
> 
> Ich habe noch keine Programm gemacht. Ich mache einfach eine Test ohne Programm, wie im 'Erste Schritte zur Inbetribnahme'.
> 
> Ich verstehe das nicht, wie kann ich diese Probleme zu lösen. Danke..


 
Wie willst du das, ohne ein Programm zu haben, testen ?


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (19 Juni 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wie willst du das, ohne ein Programm zu haben, testen ?



Ich mache nur die einfache Test wie ims Bild gezeigt. Seite 3 im Folie. Danke


----------



## SchneiderCC (21 Juni 2010)

verpolt meinte du sollst deine SPS Urlöschen, so wie es aussieht hast du in der Hardwarekonfig deine CPU gelöscht und wieder neu eingefügt, das war nicht gemeint!
Urlöschen geht über den Kippschalter an der CPU, (je nach CPU Typ kann das auch ein Schlüsselschalter sein) wenn du dir nicht sicher bist wie das funktioniert schaue in der Bedienungsanleitung zu deiner CPU nach.


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (21 Juni 2010)

danke sehr!!! jetzt mein problem schon gelösht..Ich kann die SF LED auslösen und auch die CR LED blinkt..danke für eure Hilfe..


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (21 Juni 2010)

Hallo...

Ich habe noch eine Frage..Ich habe schon meine zweite conuter module anzuschalten. Alles lauft gut. Ich habe meine DB2 als DB von Typ UDT2 im mein behalter einzugugen. 

Aber wenn ich 'variable beobachten und steuern' um zu beobachten, bekomme keine Meldung von der `'Aktueller Zählwert' und 'Status internes Tor' im VAT 1 (wie ims Bild). haben Sie vielleicht ein Idee?

Danke..


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
dein DB wird nur dann aktualisiert, wenn der Baustein dazu auch läuft. Hast du denn ein SPS-Programm dafür gebaut ? Gibt es mittlerweile überhaupt schon ein Programm ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## SchneiderCC (22 Juni 2010)

Das heißt bei dem ersten Counter-Modul ändern sich die Werte in der VAT? oder funktioniert es bei beiden nicht?


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

> Hallo,
> dein DB wird nur dann aktualisiert, wenn der Baustein dazu auch läuft. Hast du denn ein SPS-Programm dafür gebaut ? Gibt es mittlerweile überhaupt schon ein Programm ?



das mußt Du erst beantworten


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (22 Juni 2010)

SchneiderCC schrieb:


> Das heißt bei dem ersten Counter-Modul ändern sich die Werte in der VAT? oder funktioniert es bei beiden nicht?



Beim erste Module ändern sich die Werte in der VAT aber die zweite Module nicht. Habe ich einfach die gleiche Schritte für die erste und auch die zweite Module.


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (22 Juni 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dein DB wird nur dann aktualisiert, wenn der Baustein dazu auch läuft. Hast du denn ein SPS-Programm dafür gebaut ? Gibt es mittlerweile überhaupt schon ein Programm ?
> 
> Gruß
> LL



Ich mache die einfache Program. Nur im OB1. Call FC2.


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

> Ich mache die einfache Program. Nur im OB1. Call FC2.



Für Counter-Modul 1 = FC2--DB1
Für Counter-Modul 2 = FC2--DB?

Kann es sein, dass beide Module auf den selben DB schreiben


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (22 Juni 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Für Counter-Modul 1 = FC2--DB1
> Für Counter-Modul 2 = FC2--DB?
> 
> Kann es sein, dass beide Module auf den selben DB schreiben



Module 1=FC2--DB1
Module 2=FC2--DB2

früher probiere ich DB1 für beide Module 1 und Module 2.  Und danach mache ich Module 1--DB1 und Module 2 DB2.


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

Und deine Vat für Modul 2 hast Du dann auch auf DB2 umgestellt?


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (22 Juni 2010)

Muss ich auch eine getrennte VAT machen? 

Module 1= FC2= DB1=VAT1
Module 2= FC2= DB2=VAT2 ?


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

Nein, eine Vat ist ok

aber deine Werte müßen schon getrennt auftreten.


DB1.DBD?? ---- Position Modul 1

DB2.DBD?? ---- Position Modul 2


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (22 Juni 2010)

achso..

Hier ist meine Position module..Ich verstehe eigentlich nicht diese VAT Funktion und DB funktion. 

DB1.DBD 34
DB1.DBX 43.6

Muss ich für meine DB2:
DB2.DBD 34
DB2.DBX 43.6   

machen?


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

> Hier ist meine Position module..Ich verstehe eigentlich nicht diese VAT Funktion und DB funktion.
> 
> DB1.DBD 34
> DB1.DBX 43.6
> ...


*ACK* JA,

VAT=Variablentabelle -- hier kann man Werte der Variablen aus dem Programm anschauen-steuern.


DB=Datenbaustein-- ähnlich wie Merker sind das Speicherbereiche der CPU


Du musst für Module 1 DB1.DBD34 und
für Modul 2 DB2.DBD34 angeben.

Du machst ja auch nicht im Dachgeschoß das Licht an und schaust im Keller, obs hell ist.


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (22 Juni 2010)

:s12:danke..das ist ein grosse Hilfe


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo Profis...Ich habe gestern meine Frequenzgenerator verbrannt gemacht..alles kaputt..

Ich will meine Counter Module testen. Ich habe noch nicht meine Drehzahlgeber anzzuschließen. Ich mache jetzt eine Simulation mit Frequenzgenerator. Mit dem Frequenzgenerator, liefe ich eine regelbare Frequenz zum meiner Counter Module. Und danach von der Counter Module zum Minioszilloskop. 

Das Problem ist, meine Verdrachtung ist Falsch. Ich schliße PIN 3 (Masse der Geberversorgung) zum Masse der Frequenzgenarator (Pulse Out der Frequenzgenerator). Und PIN 6 (Gebersignal A) zum Positivedracht (Pulse Out der Frequenzgenerator). 

Ist meine Schaltung Falsch?


----------



## awe_wolfsburg (22 Juli 2010)

Hallo...

Ich habe schon die pulse von der Frequenzgenerator bekommen. Diese Pulse zeigt im DB1.DBD 34 (endlöse Zählen). STS_Gate DB1.DBX 43.6 (Status software Gate) mache ich immer TRUE. Um eine Frequenz zu messen, brauche ich ein Timer und Zähler. MW3 zeigt meine Zähler W#16#....und MD5 zeigt meine Frequenz im DW#16#......(Alles in VAT 1 im Anhang)

Mein Problem ist, Meine Frequenz im MD5 swingt so stark und so langsam(ca 5 minute) bis zum richtige Frequenz wie im Frequenzgenerator zu bekommen. Ich habe noch keine Regelung im mein Programm machen. Ich glaube die Baugruppe Swingt! 

Hier ist mein Programm und VAT1

danke


----------

